

The Future of Indian Technology - cwan
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/13/the-future-of-indian-technology/

======
sateesh
The article states that

    
    
      "The Indian technology industry got its start running 
       call centers and doing low-level IT work for western 
       firms".
    

The Indian technology industry existed much before call centers became a vogue
in India (which was around mid 90's).

A few facts:

a. ISRO has been launching satellites since 70's

b. HCL Infosystems launched the first microcomputer in India in 1977
(<http://www.hclinfosystems.com/op_history.htm>)

c. Texas Instruments had their development office setup in India in 1985

Various facts like above show that though IT industry got a boom in India in
90s, its origins can be traed to much earlier years.

~~~
rick_2047
Many people fail to see the formation of the launching pad and glorify the
launch

------
thevivekpandey
As the Indian economy has improved, employability of engineers has improved.
As a result, many of the fresh grads and seasoned engineers find it okay to
not do a job for some time and try to start on their own. (feeling safe that
they can get employed whenever they want) Thus, barring some geopolitical
upheaval, future of Indian technology is definitely going to be better than
its present.

However, the statement “when all of the action is in Bangalore, who needs
Silicon Valley?", is very much an overstatement. While India does provide
opportunities for some unique business models (based on large population,
unorganized markets), the "action" there is significantly less than the
"action" in Silicon Valley.

~~~
skbohra123
I am one of those, passed out recently and doing a startup. I don't know about
others but I am just doing it. I don't know why one would need to wait for
some social change to happen to do things. Bangalore is nice actually. I moved
from Rajasthan to here. It's just good. I don't know much but it's better than
most of the place in India to do a tech startup.

------
skbohra123
One of those useless article which talks about something seeing it in just one
event. NASSCOM? what is it?

~~~
dheerosaur
NASSCOM may not be important. But, I feel that the times are changing in
India. In the last few months, I have seen people dropping out of their so-
called safe jobs and choosing to work on what they like (that includes me
too). My feeling is that only people in the developed countries do it.

But, the majority is still happy with the virtual safety of the job in service
industry. With hundreds of thousands of people still talking about the dowries
they can get if they hold on to the 'IT job', what else can you expect?

